# Official Tor browser for Android gets first stable release



## P4-630 (May 22, 2019)

"_If you have heard a thing or two about security and privacy protection online, then you’ve probably also heard of Tor. 
It is the most popular privacy-focused browser, which hides your location by redirecting the traffic to multiple proxy networks and also blocks trackers.
To put it in short, it is a go-to web browser for those who never want to be tracked and browse 100% anonymously.
Until recently, it was only available on desktop devices. Now, the stable version is available for Android, too._ "









						Official Tor browser for Android gets first stable release
					

After releasing the alpha last year, Tor says they've worked hard on the feedback and the 8.5 version of Tor is stable enough to debut on Android.




					www.xda-developers.com
				












						Tor Browser - Apps on Google Play
					

Experience real private browsing without tracking, surveillance, or censorship.




					play.google.com


----------

